# A Business Idea



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I wrote this tonight and posted this somewhere else and thought you guys would get a kick out of it, too, so here it is:

This is pretty much tongue in cheek, btw. Before anyone gets offended.

Anyway, over the past few months I've been working in this store, I have noticed a whole lot of men just like watching the female employees handle the guns. So I had an idea.

Not really a strip club, as all the girls will be clothed in one way or another. I am getting different votes from girls dressed nicely to girls in bikinis. But, basically, it will be in the same thought as a strip club, only girls would dance with guns. Wait, stay with me here! First off, to prevent accidents, I would make deals with gun companies to get those practice guns made from the molds, only instead of being blue they would be painted to look like actual guns. Or get old guns and completely plug them up so they are useless. This way we don't have to worry about people going "postal," guns going missing, or any other possible accident, because the guns would only _look_ functional.

Stay with me a little longer here.

I would open a one lane range with glass around some of it so guys could watch women shooting. But good shooters, none of those fragile, helpless little things that don't know what they are doing, no. I mean, women who could shoot a button off a stand at 100 yards. No one else could use the range, it would only be girls hired to shoot while guys watch.

Obviously we cannot serve alcohol in this joint. So I have to think of something else there to take the place of alcohol.

I'd have a cigar bar somewhere in there. And the waitresses all over would be dressed in some kind of military uniforms.

Now, of course, half the week would be girls dancing for the men, the other half would be men dancing for the girls. Girls have this fetish, too. Pretty much, take everything the girls do for the boys and do the same for the girls. But I think we need to expand the uniforms for the girls' nights. We'll need some military, but some firemen would be good, too! Yeah! And if we can get away with it, cops, too! Maybe I could just split the club so half is for the guys and the other half is for the girls.

I've run this idea past co-workers and a few good natured customers, and so far everyone is game. I even have a few female customers who want to dance. All shapes and sizes. Some guys volunteered to dance, too. Again, all shapes and sizes. And ages. I may even be able to get some of the girls to belly dance with guns. LOL!

So there's my million dollar idea. What do you think? Would you go to a club like this to see your favorite gender dance with guns/shoot guns/wear uniforms? LOL!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Be a hole lot more intresting to me if they would let more kids in. With special shooting classes. If I want shake and wiggly I'll go with Al Bundy to the nudy bar.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

SuckLead, Your idea did keep my attention. But I doubt that's something I would take interest in attending. Always blew too much money at strip clubs back in college anyway.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I read about some concept similiar to Hooters yesterday, but apparenty the girls are dressed similiarly, and they cut your hair. And, U can drink a beer while they do it - Some place in Houston is doing it. So, why not this


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Why not use airsoft rifles and handguns?? They look real, are moderately safe, and then you could obtain an alcoholic beverage license.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think anti-gunners would have a field day with the implied sexualization of weapons. They'd use a place like this to paint all gun owners as a bunch of sexually frustrated weirdos who are obsessed with firearms as sex toys.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

"A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity." - Sigmund Freud


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> "A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity." - Sigmund Freud


Yeah, but Freud has pretty much been debunked in modern psychology, and the leftists know this. Besides, it doesn't matter what the truth is; the antis will twist information to suit their ends. I think anything that remotely connects sex and weapons, even in a whimsical or implied way, is a terrible idea.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I don't think I'd go to a place to watch a girl play with or shoot a gun. If it was a real strip club that has a gun range motiff, that might work for me. Or if it was a real gun store or range that's run by all girls in skimpy clothing. That would work for me too. There are tons of strip clubs all over the place. I can't see how a gun flavored not-quite-a-strip-club would win business over regular strip clubs that serve alcohol. I think the idea is a bit short sighted. In our circle of gun lovers, it might work. But I don't think there are enough guys/girls out there in the general population that would pay to watch someone else handle guns in a non alcoholic place. An all female auto mechanic shop would probably have a larger market. I'd pay money to watch two hot women rotate my tires or change my oil even if it wasn't needed yet. You might try it out at one of your local strip clubs. Work with them to have a gun night. Try your idea on Wednesday nights, or Friday nights. Strip clubs like running stuff like that to be different.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Okay but which extreme would be your outfit????? Your idea you leed off!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Okay but which extreme would be your outfit????? Your idea you leed off!


+1 This thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> +1 This thread is worthless without pics!


+2 start chanting suckleadSUCKLEAD


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*++++Quadrillion*



2400 said:


> +1 This thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*Let's hear it now....*



tony pasley said:


> +2 start chanting suckleadSUCKLEAD


rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: "suck lead...suck lead...suck lead...show us the skin....suck lead....":smt082


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2006)

*You got the idea...*

*...I got the trim...I mean the girls...*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds nice but where would I sleep when I came back home to my wife? :smt067


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Sounds nice but where would I sleep when I came back home to my wife? :smt067


personal problems I stay out of them even try to stay out of my own


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Good trigger disclipine. :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, guys, I'm not really going to do this. LOL! It's right up there with my calendar ideas at work, "The Men of *insert where ever I am working at the moment*". It was just a weird idea we were tossing to kill time during the slow periods of the day. Just wanted to share that one. Even if I did want to go for it, I don't have nearly enough money. And if I hit the lottery, I'd open my "ultimate firing range" before this thing. Granted, the "ultimate firing range" would require so much more money than I could dream of getting, and way more land, but hey! 

As far as the pictures, I think I have some of my female co-workers with guns, but with me... no one wants to see that, trust me. LOL! I think I could pull off the hunting outfit, rifle, beer and sitting on the hood of a pick up truck, but that is so not sexy. And me in a swim suit... I think there were jokes written about that. LOL!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some pics I could post w/ babes and guns, but I said I wouldn't do that anymore :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Ok, guys, I'm not really going to do this. LOL! It's right up there with my calendar ideas at work, "The Men of *insert where ever I am working at the moment*". It was just a weird idea we were tossing to kill time during the slow periods of the day. Just wanted to share that one. Even if I did want to go for it, I don't have nearly enough money. And if I hit the lottery, I'd open my "ultimate firing range" before this thing. Granted, the "ultimate firing range" would require so much more money than I could dream of getting, and way more land, but hey!
> 
> As far as the pictures, I think I have some of my female co-workers with guns, but with me... no one wants to see that, trust me. LOL! I think I could pull off the hunting outfit, rifle, beer and sitting on the hood of a pick up truck, but that is so not sexy. And me in a swim suit... I think there were jokes written about that. LOL!


are we picking on you to much? naw


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> are we picking on you to much? naw


:goofy:


----------

